# Belichtung herausfinden/berechnen & abweichende ATA-Einstellung v. ATA-Wert beim Film



## p0ky (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, ich habe nach langem Suchen endlich ein Forum gefunden, wo mir eventuell jemand weiterhelfen könnte. Ich habe zwei Fragen, die mich quälen. Doch vorher soll gesagt sein: ich bin blutiger Anfänger, was Fotographie angeht. 


Frage 1, Belichtung herausfinden/berechnen:

Eine ganz, ganz blöde Frage gleich zu Anfang: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit herauszufinden oder es zu berechnen, wie lange ich bei welchen Lichtverhältnissen belichten muss, ohne einen Lichtmesser zu benutzen? Ich dachte mir, dass es da vielleicht so eine Art Richtwerte gäbe, nach denen man sich richten könnte. Also z.B. bei einem ATA-Wert des Films von 200 und Dunkelheit (z.B. Sternhimmel, Stadtlichter, etc.).


Frage 2, abweichende ATA-Einstellung v. ATA-Wert beim Film:

 Wenn ich in meine Spiegelreflex-Kamera einen 200er Film reinstecke, kann ich die Kamera-Einstellung für den ATA-Wert dann auf 160 oder tiefer setzen, damit er länger bzw. gut belichtet wird, wenn es zu dunkel ist? Ich meine das jetzt ganz von den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bei der Blende und der Verschlusszeit.

 Ich wäre euch für eine Antwort wirklich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Leola13 (5. Oktober 2004)

Hai,

1. Richtwerte für Belichtung : (vom Kodak 100)

Kodak Richtwert 

und noch eine Faustformel :

Film
Faustregel nach Ansel Adams: bei Blende: 16
-> heller Sonnenschein: Belichtunszeit = 1 / ASA-Wert
-> Seitenlicht/helle Wolkendecke: Zeit (entspricht: +1 Blendenstufe)
-> Wolkendecke/heller Schatten: Zeit x 4 bis Zeit x 8 (entspr. +2/+3 Blendenstufen)


Eine Verdopplung der ASA–Zahl entspricht einer Blendenstufe, die nächste ASA-Zahl einer drittel Blendenstufe.


2. ASA Einstellung

Bis zu 2 ASA Stufen sollte ein Film problemlos verkraften können. Vorausgesetzt immer "normale" Aufnahmesituationen. In extremen Fällen lässt sich auch ein 100er Film auf 800 und mehr belichten. Dies sollte bei der Entwicklung aber berücksichtigt, angegeben werden und führt zu evtl. nicht gewollten Ergebnissen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

